# Need advice regarding prop camera for 1940's movie



## FreakIndeed (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a part of a team who will be filming a movie set in 1946. The main character in the film is a "birder" who enjoys hiking and taking photos of birds. Could anyone offer some advice on what types of cameras and lenses a person like this would have owned? I've been told that basically any gear we can find at a decent price for the 40's will suffice, if we had to cheat it with gear from 47 or 48 that would be okay as well, as long as it doesn't look "significantly different". Also, any advice on where to find such gear would be appreciated as well (beyond the obvious eBay search).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jan 22, 2014)

As a follow up, we have the opportunity to possibly pick up a Kodak 35 pretty cheap with the original leather case. It has only a 50mm lens however, and I don't think it could be taken seriously on its own as a "birding" camera.

Kodak 35 Rangefinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2014)

FreakIndeed said:


> As a follow up, we have the opportunity to possibly pick up a Kodak 35 pretty cheap with the original leather case. It has only a 50mm lens however, and I don't think it could be taken seriously on its own as a "birding" camera.
> 
> Kodak 35 Rangefinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Long lenses were pretty rare back then, and the ones around were expensive.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't a clue but I suggest you contact the National Geographic.
If anyone could point you to a source of good info, it would be them:

This is their general inquiry email *askngs@nationalgeographic.com
*and this is a page of contact info *National Geographic - Contact Us
*
Please let us know what you find out.
I have a pano camera from 1904 you can borrow if you change decades.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe a Leica III-series and a Visoflex housing and a lens like this? Kilfitt F Leica Schraub 1 5 6 400mm Fern Kilar C | eBay

It would definitely look "vintage". 

The Exakta 35mm SLR camera was around at that time.

Maybe you could also go with a 4x5 Graphic camera and a long-ish lens?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 22, 2014)

Old wooden tripods add authenticity.


----------



## compur (Jan 22, 2014)

What Derrel said.






(Leica with long lens)

Another possiblity would be a Zeiss Contax with same.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2014)

Good ones Derrel and Compur! - how about a Kilfitt like Jimmy Stewart used in the movie Rear Window? maybe not good for birding but great for keeping an eye on Raymond Burr in the next building.

I have a short telephoto 135mm Corfield Tele-lumax that fits Leica rangefinders and it somewhat resembles some of the Exactas; it was made in longer lengths like the one pictured but probably too obscure to find easily. Exactas seem less obscure but I don't know how decent the price would be.
corfield lenses > tele-lumax 240mm | 1:4.5 

You could try Pacific Rim Camera, or the Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, or Columbus Camera Group. 
Pacific Rim Camera : Home Page 
Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce
Columbus, Ohio Camera Store | Columbus Camera | ColumbusCameraGroup.com


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 22, 2014)

Medium format with a longer lens? Otherwise, I'd agree with the general consensus and say Leica.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2014)

There you go!! - good find Dennis! 

If you get a lens separate from the body you'd need to know if it's Exacta mount or if it's Leica M or Leica 39mm screw mount to fit whatever body you get; the Leica mounts were the standard but a Leica would be expensive for a prop - another brand that takes that mount could be an option. What about some of the vintage Russian cameras and lenses, would that be a possibility?? I don't know a lot about those. 

Just make sure if you're going with a rangefinder that the lens is 39mm not 42mm screw mount (aka M42/Pentax screw mount) - those fit later midcentury groovy 60's SLRs. Maybe you'll find a body and lens together.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 22, 2014)

Eliot Porter took many bird photographs in the 1940's ... but I cannot find any specific references to the type of camera/lenses he used ... though it may have been a Linhof Technika.
Bird Photos That Defy Time And Space : The Picture Show : NPR


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd say a 4x5 because of the possibility of blowing up the photo to better show the bird and still have a good quality photo.

Low light wouldn't be a thing though due to slow lenses.

If it's 35mm though and in the U.S. it would probably be an Argus unless they were very well to do.


----------



## usayit (Mar 11, 2014)

If you want to be historically correct, do not use a Leica M.  They didn't appear until the 50s.

In the 1940s, the 135 negative was still considered inferior to the medium format.   They weren't popular among photographers... certainly among professionals.  It didn't garnish popularity until the early 50s, in particular the Korean War, when photographers were embedding themselves into the conflict rather than taking photos of the aftermath.   I'm thinking medium or large format with custom lenses to extend their focal lengths.   Much like pictured above.


----------

